

Ask HN: How much would you charge for developing a website like (link in post) - dev-ious

[http:&#x2F;&#x2F;madriver.coursetour.ca]
======
n-gauge
Ok - I'll bite.

Disclamer: I don't play golf (keep this in mind for my comments below)

The website is informative and is well done. Links work well - you may want to
consider preloading those images though.

Graphics are neat too. I'll guess you could get like £500+ for a website like
this nowadays. By this I mean that the code would be £500 + whatever the
graphics designer fees are.

I assume the customer would be paying the hosting fees to.

~~~
mod
IMO that is significantly low if you're being asked to develop it. I wouldn't
do it for less than maybe 3x that price

That's probably what it's worth on flippa or something--maybe that's what you
meant.

------
tarminian
XSS
[http://madriver.coursetour.ca/hole.php?hole=1%3Cscript%3Eale...](http://madriver.coursetour.ca/hole.php?hole=1%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%27hello%27%29%3C/script%3E)
Better filter your input.

------
dev-ious
clickable: [http://madriver.coursetour.ca](http://madriver.coursetour.ca)

